
Ask HN: Is AMP Dead? - asar
Just from checking the Google News or the discover feature on Android it seems like lots of publishers are included without an amp version of their websites. Which in the beginning was not the case.<p>I know that as a web standard it received a lot of criticism from HN and other communities. But is there any major benefit of basically maintaining two templates for websites? Could Google drop it at some point in the future?
======
shekhardesigner
It surely will and it should.

Here is link my friend texted me about a news:
`[https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2019/10/12/sp...](https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2019/10/12/sports/eliud-
kipchoge-marathon-record.amp.html`)

Notice, she was sending me a link of NYTimes.com not Google.com. AMP has
highjacked the content. I did fair bit of research and learning on AMP before
deciding not to offer it to my consulting clients and also made company wide
policy to refuse the service.

Not just web, AMP, and Google for that matter is also trying hard to push into
Email domain. Aside from monopoly - this technology brings intrusive mechanism
for many unintended parties.

------
webtrainingroom
As a web developer and content publisher, i don't see much value for AMP
pages, Why would someone put additional effort to create an AMP version of the
same content, most of the web pages are very well compatible mobile device,
developers are already spending time to make those pages responsive, and most
importantly when we have already schema.org tags why do we need again and
additional AMP version ? That’s too much, not much worthy, so i think AMP will
be dead soon

~~~
Twixes
There is really only one reason to implement AMP and that is the bump in
search results. It's practically extortion by Google.

------
qzx_pierri
I believe it offers speed improvements, and Google bumps you up a bit in the
search results if you enable it on your website. Honestly, I hope it goes away
- It makes sharing links on mobile a pain. The speed is nice, but usability
always wins, so we’ll see.

------
api
I hope so. It was a transparent attempts to make parts of the web Google
proprietary.

